# Vortex RAZOR® HD 27-60X85 SPOTTING SCOPE (Angled)



## Calvinjferguson (Jul 22, 2013)

Selling my Razor HD angled 27-60-x85 spotter. This is the new razor model with the barrel focus adjustment. Used for one hunt. I have all of the original packaging.

These retail for $1,600 in stores plus the tax. As always it has the VIP Vortex Warranty so if anything ever happens to it, you just send it in and they fix or replace. I am selling it for $1,320 firm.

Call or text C.J. at 435-680-8275


----------

